# Report your spam e-mail



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

If you receive spam e-mail that you believe is deceptive, forward the message to [email protected]. The federal government uses that information to pursue legal action against people who send deceptive e-mail.

As part of a lawsuit, America Online won several items that belonged to a spammer and were the rewards of illegal spamming -- including a Hummer, gold bars and cash. AOL is holding a sweepstakes to give the seized assets away.

Read the complete article here
http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/4834674/detail.html


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Aha ! Finally a solution. I received 10 - 20 emails a week of just stupid spamming. I can see I am going to have some fun. :grin: 

Thanks Geekgirl :wink:


----------



## BlackMan890 (Sep 7, 2005)

I hate to be the person going through all that spam e-mail 
think about that!!!

i would NEVER allow myself to do a job like that


----------

